# Ray Rands passed away yesterday



## Lance Birk (May 19, 2008)

Ray was a good friend of mine, one of the best friends one could have. I wrote about Ray in my new book, things you will never hear elsewhere. Perhaps some of you have read about some of the things that made him special.


For all the impact Ray has made on the orchid world I would hate to see his passing go quietly. For those who knew him, or for those who bought plants from Ray, I would love to see your comments.


Lance Birk


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2008)

I always looked forward to the monthy Orchids (bulletin) to see what Ray had to offer and to read his crazy ads! Back then I had NO monies BUT man his plants were so cheap! compared to todays prices. All I could do was dream of the plants and buy a few. He will be sorely missed.
I'm curious to what brought on his death, if I may ask?

Rick H


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2008)

Oh my, that's a huge loss. Thank you for letting us know, Lance. I'm sorry for your personal loss, and that of the larger orchid community.

You don't have a link to an obituary do you? I'd be interest in sharing it with our orchid expert at work.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2008)

I see so many plant labels of his in green houses I visit, and have had a few in mine too. He is one of the iconic figures in orchid culture.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear it! Like others I liked to see his ads! I purchased a number of plants from him over the years - I was always impressed with the quality and wondered how he managed the prices.

Ron Burch


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2008)

Pass on our condolences please.


----------



## slippertalker (May 20, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Ray....

I talked to Ray quite a bit in the days before the CITES ban and it was always interesting to dicuss his catalog and the new plants arriving in his greenhouses. He worked closely with many orchid explorers and collectors in that time, many of whose discoveries were published in Orchid Digest. There was no lack of exciting new plants and unpacking a box of imported paphs was always interesting. 

He was an icon of the period and a unique character. He almost always had time to discuss orchids with a young orchid fanatic and I value the relationship we had.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 20, 2008)

Ray was a energetic guy, he was a ground breaker, he really opened up importing of orchids to the hobby. He cut out many of the middle men. Paph species as a hobby specialty would not be possible today without Ray. We would all be growing only those complex British toad crosses if it weren't for Ray. 
. Ray was a fun loving guy. He liked to tweak the tails of those who took themselves too seriously. I had several good belly laughs with him on the phone. The world will be a poorer and quieter place without him. 
Leo


----------



## suss16 (May 20, 2008)

And when a package came from Rands the plants were individually wrapped in a brown paper bags...


----------



## Greenpaph (May 20, 2008)

He will be sorely missed! I spoke with him many times over the years. He was always open to share his knowledge!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2008)

Another great orchid legend is gone.


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 20, 2008)

Were his ads the ones that sometimes talked about some cat and were written "goofily"?


----------



## Ernie (May 20, 2008)

Dr Toot says... His dog if memory serves. I couldn't wait to get my Orchids mag each month just to see what his deal of the month was. You'll be missed and never forgotten Ray! 

-Ernie


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 20, 2008)

Dr Toot - now i remember! 

God bless to a life well-lived.


----------



## cwt (May 21, 2008)

What a loss to the orchid world. Still have the curtisii 'sanderae' x self we bought from him in '83. Paid $15 for it if my memory serves me right.
Thanks for informing us Lance.


----------



## Lance Birk (May 21, 2008)

Ray's Service:

FRIDAY 2:00 - 5:00

PIERCE BROS.
5600 LINDERO CANYON RD
WESTLAKE VILLAGE, CALIF.

818-889-0902
805-495-0837

DONATIONS MAY BE SENT IN HIS MEMORY TO:
ASPCA AMERICAN SOCIETY FOR THE PREVENTION OF CRUELTY TO ANIMALS
OR
HSUS HUMANE SOCIETY OF THE UNITED STATES

(RAY LOVED ANIMALS MORE THAN ORCHIDS)

PLEASE SEND THIS TO ANYONE YOU THINK MIGHT BE INTERESTED


----------

